# 550 or 562 XP?



## davex24 (Dec 5, 2012)

I am new to this forum and seeking advice on a future saw purchase any advice would be greatly appreciated. I currently own two Toys R Us saws (Pulon) they were used for basic property upkeep, I recently installed a wood burner and am finding that I need to upgrade to something better suited for my needs. I live in MI and will be most likely be burning at least 6 months a year. I don't have a lot of knowledge about chainsaw brands/models. I have been reading the past posts here and asking questions at my local dealers 3 of them being Husky and 1- Stihl
I have used a 357xp and was highly impressed, I like what I am reading about the 550 and 562xp, My local dealers didn't know of the 550's existence one said it's probably a saw made for the box stores, they don't know how to service them yet either, So that's a bit scary. the 357 I tried is about as heavy of a saw as I'd like. The 562 is more than I would like to spend but if it means I wont be kicking myself in the a$$ later I can swing it. I would like to stay with an 18" bar.
Sorry, for the long post and thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## deye223 (Dec 5, 2012)

davex24 said:


> I am new to this forum and seeking advice on a future saw purchase any advice would be greatly appreciated. I currently own two Tows R Us saws (Pulon) they were used for basic property upkeep, I recently installed a wood burner and am finding that I need to upgrade to something better suited for my needs. I live in MI and will be most likely be burning at least 6 months a year. I don't have a lot of knowledge about chainsaw brands/models. I have been reading the past posts here and asking questions at my local dealers 3 of them being Husky and 1- Stihl
> I have used a 357xp and was highly impressed, I like what I am reading about the 550 and 562xp, My local dealers didn't know of the 550's existence one said it's probably a saw made for the box stores, they don't know how to service them yet either, So that's a bit scary. the 357 I tried is about as heavy of a saw as I'd like. The 562 is more than I would like to spend but if it means I wont be kicking myself in the a$$ later I can swing it. I would like to stay with an 18" bar.
> Sorry, for the long post and thanks in advance for the advice.



well start swing'n and put on a 20" b&c and hang on for the ride the smile will last all week :big_smile:


----------



## SkippyKtm (Dec 5, 2012)

You're local dealers sound a little scary!:msp_scared:

Sounds like you'd be happiest with the 562. I've owned and run a 357 for years as it was my main saw for awhile, now I use a 262 because of the improvement in power. I used a 562 at a gtg and it was a faster saw than my 357, I wish I had the 262 at the time so I could of compared them all.


----------



## Ironworker (Dec 5, 2012)

Go for the 372xp, your either gonna, or wish you did, so you might as well do it now. good luck.


----------



## Officer's Match (Dec 5, 2012)

Welcome. 

The 562xp is probably the best one-saw-plan you could find.


----------



## rullywowr (Dec 5, 2012)

I agree the 562xp would be a good choice for a 1-saw plan. If two saw plan I would not hesitate to get the 550xp and a 372xp.:cool2:


----------



## spike60 (Dec 5, 2012)

First off, welcome to the site. But this isn't a great place to hang out if you only plan to buy one saw. 

I don't think a dealer who says he hasn't heard of the 550 would be a good choice to do business with. Might want to do a little more shopping. 

Based on what you are saying about budget and being impressed with the 357, I'd say you ought to take a look at the 555. It falls between the 550 and 562 in both power and price, and it will outcut a 357 by a slight margin. It really only differs from the 562 by having a different coil and slightly different combustion chamber. It's a pretty good value based on your stated needs. And despite what some here will say, you don't have to have an "XP" decal on the saw to cut wood. :msp_smile:


----------



## nmurph (Dec 5, 2012)

greyfox said:


> Go for the 372xp, your either gonna, or wish you did, so you might as well do it now. good luck.



That is an absurd statement to make with the limited knowledge you have about the OP's needs.



SkippyKtm said:


> You're local dealers sound a little scary!:msp_scared:
> 
> Sounds like you'd be happiest with the 562. I've owned and run a 357 for years as it was my main saw for awhile, now I use a 262 because of the improvement in power. I used a 562 at a gtg and it was a faster saw than my 357, I wish I had the 262 at the time so I could of compared them all.



I think he needs to find a better dealer bf he gets an AT saw. A 357 is a fine saw, as is a 262!!!


----------



## D&B Mack (Dec 5, 2012)

Welcome!



rullywowr said:


> I agree the 562xp would be a good choice for a 1-saw plan. If two saw plan I would not hesitate to get the 550xp and a 372xp.:cool2:



:agree2:

Best one saw plan is a 60cc saw.

Best two saw plan is a 50cc & 70cc saw.

Best way to a two saw plan is start with a one saw plan. :msp_thumbsup:



spike60 said:


> I don't think a dealer who says he hasn't heard of the 550 would be a good choice to do business with. Might want to do a little more shopping.





nmurph said:


> I think he needs to find a better dealer bf he gets an AT saw.



:agree2:


----------



## Jed1124 (Dec 5, 2012)

spike60 said:


> First off, welcome to the site. But this isn't a great place to hang out if you only plan to buy one saw.
> 
> I don't think a dealer who says he hasn't heard of the 550 would be a good choice to do business with. Might want to do a little more shopping.
> 
> Based on what you are saying about budget and being impressed with the 357, I'd say you ought to take a look at the 555. It falls between the 550 and 562 in both power and price, and it will outcut a 357 by a slight margin. It really only differs from the 562 by having a different coil and slightly different combustion chamber. It's a pretty good value based on your stated needs. And despite what some here will say, you don't have to have an "XP" decal on the saw to cut wood. :msp_smile:



A 18 inch bar on a 555 would be a awesome little set up.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 5, 2012)

I took care of 400 acres with a oe 346xp (logging, thinning, firewood for a large shop and two homes) for 9 years before I was told it was too small a saw. 

Still logging, firewood, thinning on same 400 acres. But Now I have too many saws thanks to this site. The old 346 is still my favorite saw!!!

You'd do good with either 346xp, 357xp, 359, 550xp, 555, 562xp.


----------



## tpope (Dec 5, 2012)

Welcome to the site.

I would go with a 20 inch bar on the 562. I would also try to find a dealer that knows a bit about the line they carry.


----------



## Abflyboy (Dec 5, 2012)

562XP absolutely RIPS with 18" bar and full comp chain. I never got a chance to bury the 24" bar and skip chain with one but I think it would do just fine.


----------



## Jet47 (Dec 5, 2012)

It's unfortunate that your local dealer sounds like someone I wouldn't want to rely on. That being said the 550 or 562 are both fine choices. If it's strictly for firewood I would choose the 562XP.


----------



## WACutter (Dec 5, 2012)

sunfish said:


> I took care of 400 acres with a oe 346xp (logging, thinning, firewood for a large shop and two homes) for 9 years before I was told it was too small a saw.
> 
> Still logging, firewood, thinning on same 400 acres. But Now I have too many saws thanks to this site. The old 346 is still my favorite saw!!!
> 
> You'd do good with either 346xp, 357xp, 359, 550xp, 555, 562xp.



The old 346XP is such a great saw. For small wood and limbing it is still my favorite. I bought one new about 6 years ago and it has never let me down. If I could find a cherry one for sale I would pick it up.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 5, 2012)

spike60 said:


> First off, welcome to the site. But this isn't a great place to hang out if you only plan to buy one saw.
> 
> I don't think a dealer who says he hasn't heard of the 550 would be a good choice to do business with. Might want to do a little more shopping.
> 
> Based on what you are saying about budget and being impressed with the 357, I'd say you ought to take a look at the 555. It falls between the 550 and 562 in both power and price, and it will outcut a 357 by a slight margin. It really only differs from the 562 by having a different coil and slightly different combustion chamber. It's a pretty good value based on your stated needs. And despite what some here will say, you don't have to have an "XP" decal on the saw to cut wood. :msp_smile:



Good advice, but of course the saw _*has to*_ have a xp decale on it! :msp_smile:


----------



## sunfish (Dec 5, 2012)

WACutter said:


> The old 346XP is such a great saw. For small wood and limbing it is still my favorite. I bought one new about 6 years ago and it has never let me down. If I could find a cherry one for sale I would pick it up.



I keep hearing it's a great saw for small wood and limbing? I use mine for everything, including 150+ cords of rather large oak.


----------



## 3fordasho (Dec 5, 2012)

Have to agree.. use mine for 90% of my cutting. I'll break out the 6401/20" bar or the 372xpw/24" bar if the diameter of the log calls for it...





sunfish said:


> I keep hearing it's a great saw for small wood and limbing? I use mine for everything, including 150+ cords of rather large oak.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 5, 2012)

davex24 said:


> I am new to this forum and seeking advice on a future saw purchase any advice would be greatly appreciated. I currently own two Tows R Us saws (Pulon) they were used for basic property upkeep, I recently installed a wood burner and am finding that I need to upgrade to something better suited for my needs. I live in MI and will be most likely be burning at least 6 months a year. I don't have a lot of knowledge about chainsaw brands/models. I have been reading the past posts here and asking questions at my local dealers 3 of them being Husky and 1- Stihl
> I have used a 357xp and was highly impressed, I like what I am reading about the 550 and 562xp, My local dealers didn't know of the 550's existence one said it's probably a saw made for the box stores, they don't know how to service them yet either, So that's a bit scary. the 357 I tried is about as heavy of a saw as I'd like. The 562 is more than I would like to spend but if it means I wont be kicking myself in the a$$ later I can swing it. I would like to stay with an 18" bar.
> Sorry, for the long post and thanks in advance for the advice.


Welcome to the site! :msp_smile:

The first thing you have to do is find a different Husky dealer, that knows what he is talking about!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 5, 2012)

sunfish said:


> I took care of 400 acres with a oe 346xp (logging, thinning, firewood for a large shop and two homes) for 9 years before I was told it was too small a saw.
> 
> Still logging, firewood, thinning on same 400 acres. But Now I have too many saws thanks to this site. The old 346 is still my favorite saw!!!
> 
> You'd do good with either 346xp, 357xp, 359, 550xp, 555, 562xp.



Surely, but I would narrow the choise down to the 550xp and 562xp, that he originally asked about.

What it boils down to is if he needs a 60cc saw, or if a 50cc one is enough. Even though both are light for their cc and power, there still is a weight difference to consider.


----------



## rullywowr (Dec 5, 2012)

My 550xp pulls a 18" bar with authority...and it only has a slight MM. The question is if you think you need a larger bar or not. If so then the 562 would be worth the premium or you may want to consider a two saw plan...550xp and 372xp...

:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Dec 5, 2012)

davex24 said:


> I currently own two Tows R Us saws (Pulon) they were used for basic property upkeep, I recently installed a wood burner and am finding that I need to upgrade to something better suited for my needs. I live in MI and will be most likely be burning at least 6 months a year. I have been reading the past posts here and asking questions at my local dealers 3 of them being Husky and 1- Stihl
> the 357 I tried is about as heavy of a saw as I'd like. The 562 is more than I would like to spend but if it means I wont be kicking myself in the a$$ later I can swing it. I would like to stay with an 18" bar.



Something that hasn't been brought up is your age, size, average tree size you'll be cutting, and how long you'll be cutting at one time. Younger & stronger, go with the 562xp w/20" bar for your 1-saw plan & keep one of your old saws to free up the occasional pinched bar. If I was 23 instead of 63, that's what I'd do. Good luck. Can't go wrong with either saw.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 5, 2012)

D&B Mack said:


> ....
> 
> Best one saw plan is a 60cc saw.
> 
> ...



There is nothing wrong with a *50, 60 and 70cc * "plan" either - I surely will not advice anyone to pick a 50cc one over a 60cc one based on the mere _possibility_ that he/she may want a 70cc saw later. :msp_wink:


----------



## Jet47 (Dec 5, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> There is nothing wrong with a *50, 60 and 70cc * "plan" either - I surely will not advice anyone to pick a 50cc one over a 60cc one based on the mere _possibility_ that he/she may want a 70cc saw later. :msp_wink:



I currently subscribe to that plan.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 5, 2012)

Jet47 said:


> I currently subscribe to that plan.



So do I, and the 70cc is by far getting the least use. It will of course be different in other areas - there isn't any universal answers.


----------



## tallguys (Dec 5, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Welcome to the site! :msp_smile:
> 
> The first thing you have to do *is find a different... dealer, that knows what he is talking about!*



So why limit yourself just to a Husqvarna. Check with your local Stihl and Dolmar dealers, they can't be any worse than what passes as a Husky dealer around you.

As for saws, yes a 60cc would make a great one saw plan. Look at a PS-6400 or if you can scare one up used, a nice MS361 would do admirably.

Oh... and welcome to AS! Where opinions are like belly buttons. :msp_smile:


----------



## stormpetrel (Dec 5, 2012)

Dave,

I'm in a similar situation; have owned "homeowner" saws, and a 445Xtorq Husky. My situation is that I don't have much big stuff, I am older and have a bad back......weight is very important to me. I am an obsessive-compulsive researcher. My research says that a 550XP with an 18" bar will have all the power I need, with not much weight.

I just talked to a BIG eBay seller today (buying a 3/8 sprocket) and he knew very little about the 550XPs. But there is a lot of knowledge on this site from guys that have had them for a while. Some of them have modified several already. 

My experience with a homeowner-grade husky wasn't bad, but I definitely wanted a high quality low-weight saw that will last a lifetime. So I am going with a professional grade saw. Doesn't mean I *won't* buy another (larger) saw....it just means I won't have to.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 5, 2012)

tallguys said:


> So why limit yourself just to a Husqvarna. Check with your local Stihl and Dolmar dealers, they can't be any worse than what passes as a Husky dealer around you.
> 
> As for saws, yes a 60cc would make a great one saw plan. Look at a PS-6400 or if you can scare one up used, a nice MS361 would do admirably.
> 
> Oh... and welcome to AS! Where opinions are like belly buttons. :msp_smile:



:msp_biggrin: There are absolutely Zero reason to look at any Stihl or Dolmar between about 43 and 75cc - I believe most of us know that much! :msp_wink:


----------



## tallguys (Dec 5, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> :msp_biggrin: There are absolutely Zero reason to look at any Stihl or Dolmar between about 43 and 75cc - I believe most of us know that much! :msp_wink:



What's the matter? Seems that you're afraid the OP will discover other saws that work just as well, last as long or longer, and might save some money as well. 

Not to mention may provide him with a better dealer also...


----------



## WACutter (Dec 5, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> :msp_biggrin: There are absolutely Zero reason to look at any Stihl or Dolmar between about 43 and 75cc - I believe most of us know that much! :msp_wink:



While I know you are giving us a hard time, I believe that under severe duty the MS 261 and 362 are a little sturdier than their Husky counterparts. Of course, you pay for this with a bit of extra weight. I drive most of them, and this is my experience. 

I agree with you on the current Dolmars, although I still have a soft spot for my little 5100.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 5, 2012)

WACutter said:


> While I know you are giving us a hard time, I believe that under severe duty the MS 261 and 362 are a little sturdier than their Husky counterparts. Of course, you pay for this with a bit of extra weight. .....



:hmm3grin2orange: Not sturdier, just larger, heavier, slower and more clumcy to handle! :biggrin:


----------



## woodsryder (Dec 5, 2012)

*562*

I have got the 395...272..372..066..7900 038 mag...they are all powerhouse's..but for a firewood saw the 562 puts a grin on my face everytime I use it..it will downright fool ya..it rips..power to weight ratio is hard to beat..using a 20 inch bar on the 562 will be a bad combo for a firewoodsaw...


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 5, 2012)

WACutter said:


> While I know you are giving us a hard time, I believe that under severe duty the MS 261 and 362 are a little sturdier than their Husky counterparts. Of course, you pay for this with a bit of extra weight. I drive most of them, and this is my experience.
> 
> I agree with you on the current Dolmars, although I still have a soft spot for my little 5100.



I agree, the Stihl seems to hold up better of extended misuse.. I used to think the very same way about the dolmar 5100.. I always hated the 346 for lack of torque. it was a high reving limbing saw that required a delicate touch... I loved the 5100 and praised it when I could, but after buying a 550xp from a member here with only a 7-8 tanks thu it, this thing frickin rips. Makes that little dolmar last years news. More power, more rpm in the cut, and over a pound lighter once fuel of fuel. I'm am throughly impressed. The 550xp has 60cc power in a 40cc case... Here are a few pics for size comparison between the 5100 and the 550xp.


















ultimate 2 saw plan right here.. although the little 550xp is a sweetheart, but once you fire it up and hit the throttle, she is the drunken redhead that everyone secretly wants. In all honesty, this little gem would do all of my cutting NEEDS.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 5, 2012)

Philip Wheelock said:


> Something that hasn't been brought up is your age, size, average tree size you'll be cutting, and how long you'll be cutting at one time. Younger & stronger, go with the 562xp w/20" bar for your 1-saw plan & keep one of your old saws to free up the occasional pinched bar. If I was 23 instead of 63, that's what I'd do. Good luck. Can't go wrong with either saw.



You are of course right, we really have too little info to give him any specific advice. :biggrin:


----------



## sunfish (Dec 5, 2012)

*562xp or 550xp*

Between the two, I'd rather have the 550xp w/18" bar.

I love my 562xp, but I usually don't need more than a good 50cc...


----------



## WACutter (Dec 5, 2012)

Freakingstang said:


> I agree, the Stihl seems to hold up better of extended misuse.. I used to think the very same way about the dolmar 5100.. I always hated the 346 for lack of torque. it was a high reving limbing saw that required a delicate touch... I loved the 5100 and praised it when I could, but after buying a 550xp from a member here with only a 7-8 tanks thu it, this thing frickin rips. Makes that little dolmar last years news. More power, more rpm in the cut, and over a pound lighter once fuel of fuel. I'm am throughly impressed. The 550xp has 60cc power in a 40cc case... Here are a few pics for size comparison between the 5100 and the 550xp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Termite (Dec 5, 2012)

Freakingstang, 550 much better than 346-2153? I like a man with opinions.

Do you always keep your chains on the floor? I drive a nail in the wall and hang mine up.


----------



## B Harrison (Dec 5, 2012)

D&B Mack said:


> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That being said start with the 550, and when you decide that you want bigger than a 18" bar for the 26" oak that you find on your neighbors property (standing dead) 3 of them, then get a 372! Or a 575 or a 288, or a Stihl 441.......whatever 70cc+ saw you get tickled about.


----------



## Jet47 (Dec 5, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> So do I, and *the 70cc is by far getting the least use*. It will of course be different in other areas - there isn't any universal answers.



Same here.


----------



## Termite (Dec 5, 2012)

:hmm3grin2orange:


sunfish said:


> Between the two, I'd rather have the 550xp w/18" bar.
> 
> I love my 562xp, but I usually don't need more than a good 50cc...



What's need got to do with this.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Ironworker (Dec 5, 2012)

Go for the 372xp, your either gonna, or wish you did, so you might as well do it now. good luck.


nmurph said:


> That is an absurd statement to make with the limited knowledge you have about the OP's needs.



Just having fun I believe he is a grown boy and knows what he's doing, lighten up


----------



## sunfish (Dec 5, 2012)

greyfox said:


> Go for the 372xp, your either gonna, or wish you did, so you might as well do it now. good luck.
> 
> Just having fun I believe he is a grown boy and knows what he's doing, lighten up



Man said he didn't want a saw any heavier than a 357xp?


----------



## sunfish (Dec 5, 2012)

Termite said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> What's need got to do with this.:hmm3grin2orange:



You're right. Most of us have more saws than we need anyway. :msp_mellow:


----------



## tallguys (Dec 5, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Not sturdier, just larger, heavier, slower and more clumcy to handle! :biggrin:



And here I thought you were more robust. :msp_tongue: My apologies, as I didn't realize that you were as frail as that photo in your avatar would suggest...


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Dec 5, 2012)

Freakingstang said:


> The 550xp has 60cc power in a 40cc case...



Couldnt have said it any better! And STRONG 60cc power to boot.


----------



## TK (Dec 5, 2012)

spike60 said:


> First off, welcome to the site. But this isn't a great place to hang out if you only plan to buy one saw.
> 
> I don't think a dealer who says he hasn't heard of the 550 would be a good choice to do business with. Might want to do a little more shopping.
> 
> Based on what you are saying about budget and being impressed with the 357, I'd say you ought to take a look at the 555. It falls between the 550 and 562 in both power and price, and it will outcut a 357 by a slight margin. It really only differs from the 562 by having a different coil and slightly different combustion chamber. It's a pretty good value based on your stated needs. And despite what some here will say, you don't have to have an "XP" decal on the saw to cut wood. :msp_smile:



I agree with spike, the 555 is a great saw and perfect for the OP's needs.


----------



## ChopperDan (Dec 5, 2012)

I run the 562xp w/at and a 18" bar and man :hmm3grin2orange: 

I don't think you'll go wrong with any of them 550, 555 or 562.

You'll probably want a second "backup saw" latter. That's where I find it gets confusing. Considering going with a 550 with 16" bar and a 20" tech-lite for the 562.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 5, 2012)

sunfish said:


> Man said he didn't want a saw any heavier than a 357xp?



At least the 562xp _*is*_ lighter than the 357xp - but just barely so. It is a pity the 560xp isn't sold in the US (yet).


----------



## Termite (Dec 5, 2012)

Sawtroll, does Jonsered have any auto-tunes over there yet?


----------



## Abflyboy (Dec 5, 2012)

Nobody had mentioned the 066 Magnum with 18" bar combo . . .


----------



## bryanr2 (Dec 5, 2012)

Abflyboy said:


> Nobody had mentioned the 066 Magnum with 18" bar combo . . .




Um.... that's bc the OP stated they wanted a saw at or near the weight of the 357.:msp_wink:


----------



## davex24 (Dec 6, 2012)

Something that hasn't been brought up is your age, size, average tree size you'll be cutting, and how long you'll be cutting at one time. Younger & stronger, go with the 562xp w/20" bar for your 1-saw plan & keep one of your old saws to free up the occasional pinched bar. If I was 23 instead of 63, that's what I'd do. Good luck. Can't go wrong with either saw. 


First I must say thanks to everyone for sharing your knowledge and the great advice.
I am 41 6'4" and around 210#
Tree size will vary, in the last year I haven't cut anything over 12" mostly because of availability. Most of my cutting is done after work I would say 3 hrs max.
I do go up in trees with them from time to time and like the lighter saws for that. I will be keeping my other saws so they can be used as needed. What I have been cutting in the last year is as follows: Red oak, ash, elm, mulberry, cherry, walnut and Osage orange.
I found a dealer in my area today that has the 550 and 562 in stock and he didn't try to sell me a $1000+ saw like the other dealers, his price on the 550 is aprox $85 more than what I have seen them for online and not far from what I can get the 560 for online, alt hoe I do feel better about getting it from a local dealer. 
I am kind a leaning toward the 550 but I am going to take a look at the other saws brought up in my under $700 price range. I like the multi saw plan but my problem is how do I explain to my wife that the wood burner I put in is saving us all this $$$ when I am spending more than we will save on gas in 3 yrs on 2-3 saws?
Thank's once again for sharing your knowledge.
Dave


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 6, 2012)

Termite said:


> Sawtroll, does Jonsered have any auto-tunes over there yet?



At least the 2260 (560xp) and 2253 (550xp) - haven't really looked for the lesser versions.


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 6, 2012)

Termite said:


> Freakingstang, 550 much better than 346-2153? I like a man with opinions.
> 
> Do you always keep your chains on the floor? I drive a nail in the wall and hang mine up.



The 346,351 and 353 in stock form I wasn't impressed with. It is a high revving limbing saw IMO. It lacked the torque for a useable saw again, IMO. once ported it is a strong saw. But I still prefered the Dolmar with a 13"-16" bar. If I needed anything bigger I grabbed the 440 or 372. Now, I'm used to a 65cc saw for firewood duties, so I was disappointed after reading how great it was here. With that said, I loved the 5100. The 550xp is hard to explain. It runs like a modded 365 special with a bar buried oak, but weighs just a touch more than a top handle saw. There is no doubt im my mind that it would still be fanominal with an 18" bar as well. The rev boost is pretty cool when limbing. It goes from idle to full wot it half millisecond. Had I never run it, I would still think the Dolmar was a more user friendly, more versatile saw than the 346/353. 

From the power and weight standpoint, I seriously will grab the modded 372 a lot less from now on. I've been a bit of a saw snob. I've been fortunate enough to be able to try a bunch of saws that most people wouldn't dream of owning. This 550 would do everything I NEEDED for firewood use. I can't praise this saw enough. It is by far the strongest 50-65cc stock saw (mine is muffler modded though) that I have ever run. It doesn't need to be ported. I don't do stock saws, haven't in years... Now the original poster is used to running small box store throw away saws. There isn't a doubt in my mind that he would be thoroughly impressed with this saw. Im confident it would do anything that he would need it too. I ripped (noodled) a bunch of 36" oak rounds with it the other night. Bar buried and then some. Still absolutely amazed by the power and performance of this little gem. And, it SIPS fuel.. That's just an added bonus to me


----------



## Ironworker (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm pretty sure if you go to the dealer with the lower price he will match it, good luck.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 6, 2012)

Freakingstang said:


> The 346,351 and 353 in stock form I wasn't impressed with. It is a high revving limbing saw IMO. It lacked the torque for a useable saw again, IMO. ....



That statement makes me wonder how many of the 346xp saws you used actually was the NE 50cc ones, as the statement doesn't fit those very well at all?


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 6, 2012)

davex24 said:


> First I must say thanks to everyone for sharing your knowledge and the great advice.
> I am 41 6'4" and around 210#
> Tree size will vary, in the last year I haven't cut anything over 12" mostly because of availability. Most of my cutting is done after work I would say 3 hrs max.
> I do go up in trees with them from time to time and like the lighter saws for that. I will be keeping my other saws so they can be used as needed. What I have been cutting in the last year is as follows: Red oak, ash, elm, mulberry, cherry, walnut and Osage orange.
> ...




It sounds like the 550XP or the 555 would fit your needs well. If I knew I was going out after 12" wood then my 550XP would get the call. I run a 16" bar on mine, but I know it would handle an 18 just fine. 

Welcome to Arboristsite !!!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 6, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> It sounds like the 550XP or the 555 would fit your needs well. If I knew I was going out after 12" wood then my 550XP would get the call. I run a 16" bar on mine, but I know it would *handle* an 18 just fine.
> 
> Welcome to Arboristsite !!!


Surely, but it wouldn't *handle* as well with an 18" as with a 16", providing the bars are of similar construction (no heavy RSN bars on a light 50cc saw please).


----------



## spike60 (Dec 6, 2012)

I should know better than to take the bait here and respond to certain comments. But sometimes a fairy tale gets repeated enough that some folks actually start to believe it. 

The fairy tale in question are the "save face" comments from a few Stihl guys that the additionional weight of the MS261 and MS362 translate into them being sturdier saws that hold up better under heavy use. 

That's Disneyland. For one thing, most of these saws are so new that you can't form long term heavy use opinions about them. With the exception of one 550, all of the 550's, 555's, and 562's I've sold locally are being used commercially. There is zero evidence of a lack of ability to hold up under serious use. Last week, I sold my FIRST 562 mount. The week before, I sold a 562 oil gear. (typical cold morning 30wt oil deal). 3 months ago I waranteed a 555 starter due to a broken post where the pulley slides on. That's it guys. Three parts total. Be kind of hard to be better than that.

Now..........I am NOT knocking the Stihls. They are good saws. (I particularly think the 261 is a nice unit.) I'm just shooting down this fantasy that because they weigh more, that they are built better. It's silly.


----------



## nmurph (Dec 6, 2012)

Bob, can you clarify this: I was thinking I saw you post that the 550 (might have been 562) ignition and carb had to be replaced as a unit? Tom says no, and I certainly defer to what a dealer says.


----------



## TK (Dec 6, 2012)

nmurph said:


> Bob, can you clarify this: I was thinking I saw you post that the 550 (might have been 562) ignition and carb had to be replaced as a unit? Tom says no, and I certainly defer to what a dealer says.



I meant not everytime, depending on updates etc. If you have a current carb and a current coil and one fails, you only replace what failed. 

I've always been bad with words and descriptions lol so ill let bob take it from here


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Dec 6, 2012)

davex24 said:


> First I must say thanks to everyone for sharing your knowledge and the great advice.
> I am 41 6'4" and around 210#
> Tree size will vary, in the last year I haven't cut anything over 12" mostly because of availability. Most of my cutting is done after work I would say 3 hrs max.
> I do go up in trees with them from time to time and like the lighter saws for that. I will be keeping my other saws so they can be used as needed. What I have been cutting in the last year is as follows: Red oak, ash, elm, mulberry, cherry, walnut and Osage orange.
> ...



Hi Dave,

If you're typically not seeing trees more than 18" in diameter, the 550xp w/16" bar is definitely your ticket. Go with the local dealer. Every time you sharpen the chain, you'll thank yourself that you only have to deal with a 16" bar. You'll be super efficient with your cutting, and, most importantly, your wife will think you made a brilliant choice. Good luck.


----------



## spike60 (Dec 6, 2012)

nmurph said:


> Bob, can you clarify this: I was thinking I saw you post that the 550 (might have been 562) ignition and carb had to be replaced as a unit? Tom says no, and I certainly defer to what a dealer says.



It was the 555/560/562. We're both right.  The old carb only matches up with the old coil, and the new carb must be installed with the new coil. You just can't mix and match new with old. So, you could only replace a carb, if that's what was needed. 

The original carb, Zama EL44, was common to the 555, 560, and 562. With the update, both of the XP's will now use a Zama EL46, while the 555 gets a Zama EL47. Both new carbs now have the autotune module as part of the carb. Previously, the AT module was avaiable as a separate part. The main improvement with the carbs is that they have a separate service connector for the diagnostic tool. So, there's no need to dig in there and unplug the other one, which can be a bit of a pain.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 6, 2012)

Freakingstang said:


> The 346,351 and 353 in stock form I wasn't impressed with. It is a high revving limbing saw IMO. It lacked the torque for a useable saw again, IMO. once ported it is a strong saw. But I still prefered the Dolmar with a 13"-16" bar. If I needed anything bigger I grabbed the 440 or 372. Now, I'm used to a 65cc saw for firewood duties, so I was disappointed after reading how great it was here. With that said, I loved the 5100. The 550xp is hard to explain. It runs like a modded 365 special with a bar buried oak, but weighs just a touch more than a top handle saw. There is no doubt im my mind that it would still be fanominal with an 18" bar as well. The rev boost is pretty cool when limbing. It goes from idle to full wot it half millisecond. Had I never run it, I would still think the Dolmar was a more user friendly, more versatile saw than the 346/353.
> 
> From the power and weight standpoint, I seriously will grab the modded 372 a lot less from now on. I've been a bit of a saw snob. I've been fortunate enough to be able to try a bunch of saws that most people wouldn't dream of owning. This 550 would do everything I NEEDED for firewood use. I can't praise this saw enough. It is by far the strongest 50-65cc stock saw (mine is muffler modded though) that I have ever run. It doesn't need to be ported. I don't do stock saws, haven't in years... Now the original poster is used to running small box store throw away saws. There isn't a doubt in my mind that he would be thoroughly impressed with this saw. Im confident it would do anything that he would need it too. I ripped (noodled) a bunch of 36" oak rounds with it the other night. Bar buried and then some. Still absolutely amazed by the power and performance of this little gem. And, it SIPS fuel.. That's just an added bonus to me


Dang Stangman, you got to stop this! I'm trying to hold off on getting a 550xp. I don't need, or even want another 50cc saw. What I have works just fine! 

But these posts of yours are hammering on me to get one! :msp_sneaky: :msp_smile:

Oh and I was a Stang head back in the day, had a 67 and 68 fastback. Built 289 and 351C. I always wanted a 65/66 fastback...


----------



## D&B Mack (Dec 6, 2012)

One thing I don't think has been asked yet, or maybe I just missed it; is the OP doing the felling and limbing, or is this more of just bucking delivered logs?



SawTroll said:


> :msp_biggrin: There are absolutely Zero reason to look at any Stihl or Dolmar between about 43 and 75cc - I believe most of us know that much! :msp_wink:



Come on Troll, at least keep your pro Husky comments within reason...



davex24 said:


> I like the multi saw plan but my problem is how do I explain to my wife that the wood burner I put in is saving us all this $$$ when I am spending more than we will save on gas in 3 yrs on 2-3 saws?



That's a problem most of have had, and we're here to "help". We'll get you through it though. Sometimes, it is just easier to ask for forgiveness. Just start using words like "capital investment" and "long-term ROI"; that worked for me. Heck, after being out of the clearing business for a few years, I started a firewood business just to justify the spending.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 6, 2012)

D&B Mack said:


> ....
> 
> 
> Come on Troll, at least keep your pro Husky comments within reason...
> ...



It isn't really "pro Husky", I am open to several brands, if they get things right - it just is how the situation on the market is right now!

I haven't said it always was that way (it wasn't), or always will be that way - but there are no indication that the situation will change anytime soon - however, there are indications that it will be consolidated in the upper part of that cc span (70cc class).


----------



## nmurph (Dec 6, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> It isn't really "pro Husky", I am open to several brands, if they get things right - it just is how the situation on the market is right now!
> 
> I haven't said it always was that way (it wasn't), or always will be that way - but there are no indication that the situation will change anytime soon - however, there are indications that it will be consolidated in the upper part of that cc span (70cc class).



Niko, is the the 560 Coming to America?


----------



## D&B Mack (Dec 6, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> It isn't really "pro Husky", I am open to several brands, if they get things right - it just is how the situation on the market is right now!
> 
> I haven't said it always was that way (it wasn't), or always will be that way - but there are no indication that the situation will change anytime soon - however, there are indications that it will be consolidated in the upper part of that cc span (70cc class).



But you said zero reasons, not even zero performance reasons. But there are reasons outside of spec sheet. Like cost and dealer to name a few.


----------



## davex24 (Dec 6, 2012)

I have given a lot of thought to a 16" bar on the 550 I would like the saw I purchase to perform to it's full potential. The dealer that has the 550 in stock told me that a longer bar won't make any noticeable difference if it isn't buried in wood. I think a 16" would be fine at this time for the wood I am cutting, if I need more bar I can always buy an extra 18 or 20" I usually cut dead or dying trees and down trees same goes for limbs, I cut them on sight to a manageable length usually 4-10' and do the rest in front of my wood shed. I am wondering if I would appreciate a longer bar when cutting wood on the ground?

I did ask the dealer if that was the best he was able to do on the 550 and he won't budge also told him I would pay cash, and no luck there. He does throw in a free chain and a hat. I was surprised when he told me that they only had a 6 month warranty. 
You guys should of seen the look on his face when I asked him about a mm ( I didn't know what that was a week ago) He asked me why in the hell would you want to do a thing like that and then proceeded to tell me that if I take off the screen or do a mm and I catch the woods on fire or my neighbors property I would be in a lot of trouble. I just wanted to know if it voided the 6 mo warranty. After the lecture he told me he had done it to some of his saws but there is no good reason for me to do it.
Didn't mean to get him all fired up I don't even own a welder, probably a good chance I'd set the woods & neighbors property on fire with that too.

Kind leaning toward the 550 main reasons being 1)so far it sounds like everyone that has one doesn't regret purchasing it a bit. 2) price&weight, 3) Auto Tune


Thanks again everyone for taking the time to share all the good advice.
How many more days till Christmas? Dave.


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Dec 6, 2012)

davex24 said:


> I have given a lot of thought to a 16" bar on the 550 I would like the saw I purchase to perform to it's full potential. ... I am wondering if I would appreciate a longer bar when cutting wood on the ground?



Hi Dave,

I know some prefer a longer bar so they don't have to bend over as much when limbing & cutting smaller wood on the ground. But for me, a longer bar would take away from the handling when working around branches & ground cover, and would be just that much more bar to keep my eye on.


----------



## deepsouth (Dec 7, 2012)

Either will be great. 

I have 3 saws, 1 is the 576xp at and the auto tune is great, just works to keep the saw running smooth. Another is a ported and mm 261 which is great, but needs a little finessing on the tuning as it wants to stall at idle right now. The third is a 340, a decent homeowner saw but it doesn't do so well in larger dead dry Aussie hardwood and the 325 chain isn't as forgiving for getting an edge on it. 

The 576 is also strong and fast, would love to have it ported but too exxy to send to and from US.


----------



## Termite (Dec 7, 2012)

Have I said how much I like my 576AT, even more since Mastermind went through it.
Too bad shipping would cost you so much.


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 7, 2012)

Ran my 550xp last night with a 20" bar. Was amazed
With 3/8 chain how strong this thing is. Bar buried and it pulled
It extremely Well. It was a touch nose heavy when carrying it but was plenty acceptable. I do believe an 18" bar would be the perfect one only saw.


----------



## spike60 (Dec 7, 2012)

Freakingstang said:


> Ran my 550xp last night with a 20" bar. Was amazed
> With 3/8 chain how strong this thing is. Bar buried and it pulled
> It extremely Well. It was a touch nose heavy when carrying it but was plenty acceptable. I do believe an 18" bar would be the perfect one only saw.



I haven't tried that yet, but I know they ran a bunch with 20's before the release, but I think it was .325. I respect your opinion, so this is a pretty good report.

They were actually testing some 550's @ 16,000rpm, and they ran all day with no issues. Wouldn't it be great to get our hands on _that_ software? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 7, 2012)

D&B Mack said:


> But you said zero reasons, not even zero performance reasons. But there are reasons outside of spec sheet. Like cost and dealer to name a few.



I still see zero reasons that has to do with the saw, and price differense isn't a reason either - but OK, the dealer _could _be one, in an extreme case...


----------



## Locust Cutter (Dec 7, 2012)

B Harrison said:


> That being said start with the 550, and when you decide that you want bigger than a 18" bar for the 26" oak that you find on your neighbors property (standing dead) 3 of them, then get a 372! Or a 575 or a 288, or a Stihl 441.......whatever 70cc+ saw you get tickled about.



Absolutely! I'm currently on the 50/60/70cc plan myself with the 261/6401/Stumpbroke 372xp, but the 6401 oiler is D.O.A. currently, so it's the 50/70cc saw plan for me. There WILL be a 395xp in my future though...



Termite said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> What's need got to do with this.:hmm3grin2orange:



There's always a need for the correct tool for the given application. Few of life's problems can't be fixed with a 1911 or some Semtex, but they're not ALWAYS the right choice!
To Dave,
Don't let the size thing fool you. my father and I bucked about 2 cords of white Oak and Hackleberry push-downs today in a neighbors wheat field. As much as I love my Stumpbroke 372, I mostly ran the MM'd 261 w/a 16" bar running 3/8" round chisel chain. I had the bar buried in some 20" trunks and it just kept pulling. If my saw will do this, and from ll accounts, the 550xp has more grunt, then you'll be quite happy both from a weight and performance standpoint. I haven't had the opportunity to run any of the auto-tunes, but know a few fellas on here and their individual thought processes. I trust them on their word and if they are this enamored with these saws, there's a reason for it. There very well may be a 550 or 562xp (or both) in my future as well. I still love Stihl and am very impressed with the Dolmars, but the Huskies continue to grow on me. I know the $$$ thing is hard to swallow ( you should have been next to me while I watched my '01 F-350 holding a MS660, 039 Sthil, 346xp and 55 huskies and much support equipment for fire wooding go up in smoke), but it really is a long term investment towards energy independence and self-sustainment. Any hard-working Man, Father or Husband should be able to appreciate that, it's just the communication of these principles to the "better half" that can be a bit confounding. Good Luck!

You're not in the mid-west are you?


----------



## davex24 (Dec 8, 2012)

Locust Cutter said:


> Absolutely! I'm currently on the 50/60/70cc plan myself with the 261/6401/Stumpbroke 372xp, but the 6401 oiler is D.O.A. currently, so it's the 50/70cc saw plan for me. There WILL be a 395xp in my future though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am in MI. 
Sorry to hear about your misfortune. Did you get any help from your insurance company? 
I'm going to tell Santa I want the 550xp, just have to decide what bar length.
Dave.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 8, 2012)

davex24 said:


> I am in MI.
> Sorry to hear about your misfortune. Did you get any help from your insurance company?
> I'm going to tell Santa I want the 550xp, just have to decide what bar length.
> Dave.



Start at 16", and add whatever you need when you need it.


----------



## davex24 (Dec 8, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Start at 16", and add whatever you need when you need it.



Ok SawTroll you talked me into it. If I get another bar I'll probably get a 20" but that's down the road. 
I'll let you guys know what I think of it after Xmas. Unless a tree falls down across the driveway blocking my wife in, that could mean an early Xmas. 
Thanks again.
Dave


----------



## Hermann (Dec 8, 2012)

davex24 said:


> Ok SawTroll you talked me into it. If I get another bar I'll probably get a 20" but that's down the road.
> I'll let you guys know what I think of it after Xmas. Unless a tree falls down across the driveway blocking my wife in, that could mean an early Xmas.
> Thanks again.
> Dave



I vote for the 550xp with 16 or 18 inch bar, get a second bar when you can, in case the first gets pinched - that is almost as good as a backup saw.

I would look around at other dealers too - maybe you kind find a better one in terms of price and/or service..

I do own a 550xp w/ 16 inch bar- and can support the claims of power/weight/fuel efficiency, and think smaller saws are typically used more than bigger ones especially if you are usually cutting under 18 inch.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Dec 8, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Start at 16", and add whatever you need when you need it.



Sound advice ST!


----------



## spike60 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hermann said:


> I do own a 550xp w/ 16 inch bar- and can support the claims of power/weight/fuel efficiency, and think smaller saws are typically used more than bigger ones especially if you are usually cutting under 18 inch.



Very true. Most guys will choose to pick up a lighter saw, as long as it's got the power to get the job done. 

Many people who own a larger saw will come in looking for something smaller with the intention of only using it for limbing and such. But they usually end up using it way more often and on much larger wood than they expected. Especially if they get one of the better small saws like a 346 or the new 550. They frequently say something along the lines of, "I hardly ever use the big saw anymore".


----------



## Locust Cutter (Dec 9, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Very true. Most guys will choose to pick up a lighter saw, as long as it's got the power to get the job done.
> 
> Many people who own a larger saw will come in looking for something smaller with the intention of only using it for limbing and such. But they usually end up using it way more often and on much larger wood than they expected. Especially if they get one of the better small saws like a 346 or the new 550. They frequently say something along the lines of, "I hardly ever use the big saw anymore".



Quite true. I miss my MS660, but with a 28" bar or less, my Stumpbroke 372 (granted apples to oranges in many ways not to mention the 372 being ported) will smoke my old 660 and is definitely lighter. Same concept here. I use my MS261 A LOT for the very same reasons and routinely use it to buck up to 18" wood, occasionally much larger depending on my mood. I very well may end up with either a 550 or a 562 for the same reasons. I will still buy a 395xp for when it's called for, but with my Dad and I being a decade plus older and a decade younger than the OP, having the pick of 2x each competent 50cc and 70cc saws, that's a recipe for firewood mayhem! And coming from the aircraft world, I like having redundant backups!


----------



## davex24 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hermann said:


> I would look around at other dealers too - maybe you kind find a better one in terms of price and/or service..



.I know of one more in my area I have to try yet. I am going to try the dealer locator option on husqvarnas web site & who sells them in my area.


----------



## zogger (Dec 9, 2012)

http://www.arboristsite.com/tradin-post/216872.htm


----------



## sunfish (Dec 9, 2012)

zogger said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/tradin-post/216872.htm


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 9, 2012)

spike60 said:


> Very true. Most guys will choose to pick up a lighter saw, as long as it's got the power to get the job done.
> 
> Many people who own a larger saw will come in looking for something smaller with the intention of only using it for limbing and such. But they usually end up using it way more often and on much larger wood than they expected. Especially if they get one of the better small saws like a 346 or the new 550. They frequently say something along the lines of, "I hardly ever use the big saw anymore".



I agree! I never really liked smaller saws because they didn't IMO have the versatility for bigger stuff.... Well the 550xp had changed that.... Love it


----------



## Shanman55 (Sep 16, 2016)

I am using my 455 rancher and have been for seveal months . Clear cuting and spacing and junking firewood. It works awesome and great power and cheaper. If I were to go to a xp the 550 would be lighter and turn up 10200 and a wee bit more power correct.....someone? 562 is a bit heavy on the nose I find . Doe's anyone own a 550xp and is it fine for the odd or some bigger hardwood? My rancher is fine but want a pro series if there is a difference .


----------



## Jet47 (Sep 17, 2016)

Shanman55 said:


> I am using my 455 rancher and have been for seveal months . Clear cuting and spacing and junking firewood. It works awesome and great power and cheaper. If I were to go to a xp the 550 would be lighter and turn up 10200 and a wee bit more power correct.....someone? 562 is a bit heavy on the nose I find . Doe's anyone own a 550xp and is it fine for the odd or some bigger hardwood? My rancher is fine but want a pro series if there is a difference .


I have both a 550 and 562 that I use in a professional environment. The 550 xp will do fine for your use.


----------



## barton174 (Sep 18, 2016)

Shanman55 said:


> I am using my 455 rancher and have been for seveal months . Clear cuting and spacing and junking firewood. It works awesome and great power and cheaper. If I were to go to a xp the 550 would be lighter and turn up 10200 and a wee bit more power correct.....someone? 562 is a bit heavy on the nose I find . Doe's anyone own a 550xp and is it fine for the odd or some bigger hardwood? My rancher is fine but want a pro series if there is a difference .



Rancher 455 is 12.8lbs and 3.49hp.
550XP is 10.8lbs and 3.75hp, though some of that hp is just due to running a higher RPM, and it doesn't feel quite as torquey.

Essentially, it'll feel a little zippier than your 455, and it'll feel like you're working with a saw of half the weight, after a couple hours.

562xp is basically the same weight as your 455 (how nose heavy it is depends on how long or heavy of a bar it has. The couple I've run didn't feel nose-heavy), but has 4.7hp.

Frankly, my Grandpa has run a 50cc pro (Jonsered 490, which he gave me after he won the next saw at a tree farmer's association get together) or "landowner" (Husky 351, current, and for the last 10-15 years or so?) saw keeping up 460 acres of tree farm, since 1980. He has a BIG old John Deere saw for when something really big needs cut, once a year or something, but almost everything else is done with a good 50cc saw.

Mike


----------



## newforest (Sep 18, 2016)

I bought both a 550XP and a 562XP this summer. I like them both a lot. At my shop I can put any bar/chain combination I wish on a saw at purchase so I had the 550XP upped to a 3/8" chain and the 562XP moved down to a 16" bar to match all of the rest of my spares; makes the 562XP seem a little goofy looking that way. I cut a lot of small diameter on "pre-commercial" timber management work.

So I didn't really need the 562XP and the extra LB of weight in my hands. But I really bought it for my friends because once everyone knows you own and operate a small fleet of chainsaws, you become their go-to phone call when ice or lightning comes to visit their properties. And thus I just keep a 20" bar and chain ready to go but don't use it for daily use so I don't have to sharpen it very often. I have cut some large wood with a sharp 50cc class saw (previously have put well past 1,000 hours on a 346XP), but for felling a large diameter trunk I'd rather have the 60cc saw available now to better drive the long bar.

I like the 562XP for felling small trees because I can skip more notching. Not as safe, sure, but a bigger saw can blow through small wood before it has time to pinch, and that's kind of handy for getting it done through the day.

I always recommend "Pro" saws to people for the longevity / durability for anyone for most any use. I have been shopping with Stihl lately for a new clearing saw and that dealer doesn't bother stocking their "Pro" grade stuff because no one will spend the extra money. You don't need a "Pro" saw the first year you own it. Or probably the second. But in the third and fourth ...


----------



## svk (Sep 18, 2016)

I haven't been impressed with the Rancher saws I used so the 550 should put a smile on your face for both the performance gain and weight savings. 

On a side note I'm curious what length bar the 562 was wearing that made it seem nose heavy?

Personally I'd stick with the 550 if your average tree is under 16" or go for the 562 if you are cutting larger trees with regularity. Also at least to me if you do a lot of limbing those two pounds of savings on the 550 are noticeable.


----------



## Shanman55 (Oct 3, 2016)

barton174 said:


> Rancher 455 is 12.8lbs and 3.49hp.
> 550XP is 10.8lbs and 3.75hp, though some of that hp is just due to running a higher RPM, and it doesn't feel quite as torquey.
> 
> Essentially, it'll feel a little zippier than your 455, and it'll feel like you're working with a saw of half the weight, after a couple hours.
> ...


Thanks man and 18" bar is my preference.


----------



## Shanman55 (Oct 3, 2016)

This is what I junk now with the 455 rancher . 550 be ok in this? I space and clear cut as well guys. Thanks for the replies


----------



## barton174 (Oct 3, 2016)

Some of that stuff looks like 372 territory, but most of it, I'd use the 550 on. Basically, if your 455 is OK with it, the 550 will be, too.

Mike


----------



## barton174 (Oct 3, 2016)

Then again, my Dad cut all of his fire wood from 1985 until I started getting saws (a few years ago), with an Echo 440EVL. It cuts through it all, it's just SLOOOOWWW, especially with a semi-chisel safety chain!

Mike


----------



## Dave27483 (Oct 4, 2016)

550 all the way 
Muffler mod it and go crazy


----------



## Shanman55 (Oct 10, 2016)

I tried a 550. It's fast but I actually prefer my 455 over it . Tried it in some average firewood. To light. Now what about a 555 over a 562?


----------



## Everett Phillipston (May 20, 2018)

spike60 said:


> First off, welcome to the site. But this isn't a great place to hang out if you only plan to buy one saw.
> 
> I don't think a dealer who says he hasn't heard of the 550 would be a good choice to do business with. Might want to do a little more shopping.
> 
> Based on what you are saying about budget and being impressed with the 357, I'd say you ought to take a look at the 555. It falls between the 550 and 562 in both power and price, and it will outcut a 357 by a slight margin. It really only differs from the 562 by having a different coil and slightly different combustion chamber. It's a pretty good value based on your stated needs. And despite what some here will say, you don't have to have an "XP" decal on the saw to cut wood. :msp_smile:



Wait, what? It DOESN'T have to be an xp?! Old thread, I know, but that statement surprises me!


----------

